# Smoked Burgers



## sirsmokesalot (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is a cooking experiment that turned out great:

1. Use hamburger meat that is between 10 and 20 percent fat. With this method, 15% is my favorite.
2. Add egg to help hold meat together. Usually 1 egg will work for up to 3 pounds of meat.
3. Add crushed saltine crackers. I can't say exactly how many, but enough to return the meat's consistency back to normal (pre-egg).
4. Add your favorite seasonings. I really like koshier salt (or course grain sea salt), black pepper, garlic salt, and lowry's. Again, the amount of seasoning is a judgment call. I add enough that I can smell it even when it is thoroughly mixed in.
5. Make meat patties about an inch thick.
6. Smoke (light to moderate) for 25 minutes. I prefer a combination of hickory and pecan. Cherry is another great choice. Flip halfway through smoking process.
7. Transfer to grill and cook on LOW for 1-2 minutes per side (depending on how hot your grill is). Keep a water bottle in case of flare up. With 15%, I haven't had this problem.
8. Move to cooking rack and let cook for several minutes. 

Once it is cooked to your preferred degree of doneness, take them off and let sit for 5 minutes. These will be some of the juiciest and tastiest burgers you've ever had. I like the taste so much, I usually eat them without bread.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 5, 2007)

erm... is there any Other way to cook burgers?


----------



## Candocook (Feb 5, 2007)

I would personally prefer this with just meat and not a meatloaf-type mixture. The higher fat content is the way to go for sure.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 5, 2007)

I find that if you get the right mince and press hard enough you can do away with the egg also (I`m no fan of eggs anyway), salt and onion powder is all I add to the mince.

then all you need is sheets of greaseproof paper and 2 round pie tins that fit inside each other perfectly, lay the paper in the tin add your meat, another sheet of paper on the top then press down really hard with the other tin, take it out and refrigerate until needed.

simple eh


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 5, 2007)

Ground chuck for me....medium direct heat! Seasoned off the grill..

One thing that will greatly improve a burger is the bread...When was the last time you just took a commercial HB bun and took a bite of it... 

When you think about it...we spend top dollar for the grind...go the trouble to fire up a grill...lovingly cook it ...by what ever method..then wrap it all in a ...what 15 to 20 cent bun.... I know...I've been guilty too...they are quick and easy...but with a little planning....


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 5, 2007)

a VERY Good point actualy and I throw my hands up there as Guilty on occasion too


----------



## sirsmokesalot (Feb 5, 2007)

Any recommendations for buns (brand, type, etc.)?  I'm always up for trying possible improvements.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 5, 2007)

Sirsmoke...

I am not much of a baker...my DW is the baker in the family.
I am sure some of these folks can come up with a recipe for a bun....

You might try the best french bread you can find...say a baguette...
Slice off a portion...split it...I would want mine toasted somewhat...
Make your burger kinda elongated rather than round...and dress it like you like it! Lets see.....would that be a hamburger po-boy? Yep...I think it would qualify. 

That'll have to do until someone else comes along with a better idea!!

Enjoy..


----------



## Constance (Feb 5, 2007)

Look in the bakery section of your supermarket, and you will find all kinds of fresh rolls that make great hamburger buns. Or buy a lovely artisonal bread, slice, butter and toast it in the oven. 

We don't like anything but salt & pepper in my burgers. If I'm frying them in a skillet, I want ground chuck, but on the grill, a good burger is just fine, as the fat drips off, making smoke to make the meat taste GOOD! 

"I like mine with lettuce and tomato, Heinz 57 and french-fried potatoes,
big kosher pickle and a cold draft beer...Good Lord Almighty, which way do I steer...for a Cheeseburger in Paradise"
J. Buffet


----------



## moonglowlady (Feb 5, 2007)

For burgers I have moved into ground buffalo.  It seems to actually _taste_ like something. 
I def. agree about the role of the roll in the enjoyment of a good burger.  We have pretty good "bulkie" rolls around here that have a crust just crisp enough for me.  A toasted baguette, to me, would be overkill.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 5, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Ground chuck for me....medium direct heat! Seasoned off the grill..
> 
> One thing that will greatly improve a burger is the bread...When was the last time you just took a commercial HB bun and took a bite of it...
> 
> When you think about it...we spend top dollar for the grind...go the trouble to fire up a grill...lovingly cook it ...by what ever method..then wrap it all in a ...what 15 to 20 cent bun.... I know...I've been guilty too...they are quick and easy...but with a little planning....




I'm with you, Uncle Bob.  I make all the bread we eat and there's nothing to compare with homemade hamburger and/or hotdog buns.  Yum!

They are really not hard to make and the taste is well worth what little effort is necessary.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 5, 2007)

I've never gotten into making my own buns.  I have, however, noticed that you can get delicious onion buns (like what Arby's uses for Beef - n - Cheddar's) at most grocery stores.  I like mine toasted, and my burgers with lettuce, dill pickle chips, and some BBQ sauce.


----------



## sirsmokesalot (Feb 5, 2007)

To all who have contributed - thank you!  This is all very helpful. You've got me thinking outside the box here.  Too bad it's getting late, because you're making me hungry!


----------

